# How many crickets in a tub?



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Hellooooooooooo..

Just a quick one.

In regards to crickets, how many on average are there in a tub? I usually get 3 tubs locally for £6 and I am trying to figure out the difference between this and buying in bulk online.

I have a large cricket keeper which I think it good for 150 crickets.

Thanks.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

eeerrrrmm............ never counted but i think i get around 50 per tub (£1.75 or 3 £5.00) _not worth me buying in bulk as this does me for 7-10 days. if i keep them for too long thet grow too big._


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Oh right I see.

How fast do crickets grow, never noticed myself. My beardie is on size 3's.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

well i buy my crickets in half bags, 500 for about 6quid. that last me just over a week maybe two weeks for my beardie.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

How much and what do you keep them in?


----------



## gazzo (Mar 16, 2011)

500 for 6quid were you getting them from that would save me £££ feeding my two BD's lol i get 3 tubs (£6) theres prob bout 120 crix per tub (im gessing crnt sit there and count the lil :censor: :lol2:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i get from www.livefoods.co.uk. depends what size you want. also got postage charges, but i tent to buy half bag or cricks. box of locusts and waxworms all at same time.


----------



## gazzo (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice 1 mate ill have to have a look on the site


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

there are numerous live food sites. so worth looking around. also i know alot of people buy off ebay!


----------



## gazzo (Mar 16, 2011)

I did use to get mine off a site but wen i went to reptile shop i was saveing a quid on my crickets pluse the postege costs so saveing cupple quid i no not alot but hey moneys money lol need every we got seems the gov is trying have us over lol never mind let not get started on tht:lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I buy mine in bulk. Around 1000 for £12. Much cheaper to buy locusts in bulk too!


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

What do you guy keep so many crickets in? Just a massive tub or something?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

a bin/tall RUB seemed to work :O


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i keep mine in a big storage tub from asda. an 80ltr one, with half the lid removed and meshed.
the locusts i keep in a glas tank with a mesh lid. altohugh the previous cricket occupants had chewed a hole in the mesh and i had loads of escapees. keep finding them all over the office. :lol2:


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Hmm..I wouldn't be using any mesh then! GF would kill me if any 'bugs' as she likes to refer to them escaped.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

you have to make sure they got plenty of ventilation what ever thay are in. if they get too humid you can get little white beetles take over, and locust will die with humidity.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Ewww..

I'd just use a clear storage tub with some height to it then. They won't be able to climb it to chew through the mesh.


----------



## rasputin101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nix said:


> I buy mine in bulk. Around 1000 for £12. Much cheaper to buy locusts in bulk too!


Where's the best place to get locusts in bulk? i seem to be going through more and more!


----------

